# Follicle size at egg collection



## Ali77 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi 
I am currently having IVF treatment..
I went for a scan on Friday and the nurse told me I have 23 follicles of various sizes with the leading ones measuring 11 and 12.
I am booked in for Egg collection on Tuesday but the nurse initially thought this would be put back due to the sizes.
After speaking to the specialist she advised they would still go ahead with the egg collection as the lining of my womb is perfect and this is just as important, and also my eggs will also have grown by Tuesday.
I was pleased about this but after thinking about it a little more, im wondering if this is a good decision and will my eggs be ready and mature enough to give the best results?
Any advice would be appreciated... thank you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid as midwives we aren't trained in any pre pregnancy issues, so I can't advise you, but I will forward you to a board where someone will know,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

